
Physical explanation of Dijkstra's algorithm (2011) [video] - ayberkt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2E7MmKv0Y24&feature=youtu.be&t=29m38s
======
maweki
The unanswered question is, whether this always works with any metric that
works with Dijkstra.

And the answer, I guess, is no. Dijkstra works with negative edge weights
(although no negative loops). This doesn't translate to string. Also there are
some other restrictions like that any edge is always symmetric where with
Dijkstra it needn't be. A>B (3) and A<B (5) would be the lower for both with
regards of the physics.

Edit: But it seems like for undirected graphs, the edge weights are always
positive and by definition symmetric which is sufficient that string-dijkstra
works.

~~~
adrianN
Textbook Dijkstra doesn't work with negative edges. See for example

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6799172/negative-
weights-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6799172/negative-weights-
using-dijkstras-algorithm)

